# Battlefield 2: Modern Warfare Interview



## Hypes (May 10, 2004)

Anyone else looking forward to this game?

Here is another interview on GamesFusion: http://www.games-fusion.net/content/000309.php

Also, have a look at those screenshots.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 10, 2004)

Whatwever happened to Operation Flashpoint 2??


----------



## Hypes (May 10, 2004)

Nothing new it seems. Scheduled for Q4 '04 release.


----------

